# Rabbits Foot Fern



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

I've been growing it in my vivarium with mixed success. Plants are growing well but I do get some brown leaves every now and then. I think I'm keeping it too moist so I'm tuning the misting system to work around this.

So, does anybody have experience with this plant? I'm interested in your success stories.


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

I seem to have the same problem, the plant is growing and not dieing but somtimes a leaf will turn brown. The ones that turn brown are also leaves that are new growth, but it doesnt happen too often.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

i just ordered one of the ferns from black jungle and i was wanting your opinions. Should i put the fern in my tank or not? i ordered it thinking it would look good in my tank and was wondering if i should.


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey i would put it in your tank they look nice. I would just remove leaves that turn brown.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

I had it in a viv and the same thing happened. I agree that the fronds are nice looking but i really dislike those above ground runners, i dont know they kind of freak me out.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

furizzl said:


> I had it in a viv and the same thing happened. I agree that the fronds are nice looking but i really dislike those above ground runners, i dont know they kind of freak me out.


lol


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I use the Rabbit's Foot Fern in most of my terrariums--the "fuzzy runners" should be looked at as a plus. I "train" them to grow over rocks and over wood features.


----------



## markgin808 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Another RabbitsFern Question.*

I heard you can plant it either terrestrial or as a epiphyte. My Question, is how would you plant it as a epiphyte? I was thinking about tieing it to a piece of driftwood, or maybe tootpicking it to my background. I'm using coco fiber as a background. Do you think it would survive being attached to the background or to a piece of driftwood?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes, it will survive that treatment fine. If you have an area where you can cram the root with some dirt, that's worked for me. Otherwise you can pin some sphagnum moss around it to keep it moist. Eventually it will just grow on its own wherever it wants.


----------

